# Extreme Giants



## Nicoherp (Feb 9, 2009)

Hello to all, 
This are the 2 extreme giants from Bobby i will get . They woke up today . They look at the moment really thin, however gotten now the best food / diet ;-) 
For me they look like extreme giants , however i never saw some , because this are the first in europe. 
Therefore my question at Bobby . What do you think ? 


Thanks a lot 
Nico


----------



## ashesc212 (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice pics. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PuffDragon (Feb 9, 2009)

To me they do look like Extremes. May I ask who you got them from?


----------



## Nicoherp (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey , i got them from a guy here in germany . A friend of him or something else live in USA and bought 5 giants and 5 reds from Bobby , then he import the tegus to germany ;-).
And i tought it is a honour to own a tegu from bobby because he have the best tegus at all ;-)


----------



## Beasty (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes. If those are THE ones then they have got to be the most expensive tegus ever. But yep, that scenario did happen in those numbers that way, sorta. How long have you had them?


----------



## Nicoherp (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey, i pay for one tegu 250 Ã?Â¢Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?Â¬ that is 326,57 US$ . i think i get them in 2 weeks when they are really out of hibernating . 
But i think they are just awesom ! 

Greats
Nico


----------



## omgtaylorg (Feb 9, 2009)

id say 95% on giants, they look just like bobbies so i wouldnt doubt it all, thats cool that they are spreading world wide now


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 9, 2009)

They are my Extreme Giants, and the were bought by Steffen from me. They are going to be a little small, but they went into hibernation at 5-6 weeks old and have not been awake since.


----------



## Nicoherp (Feb 10, 2009)

exactly I bought them from steffen; -) and he said to me they are a little small ;-) the reds are twice as lage as the extremes! he said it is because the reds were 2 weeks longer active? do you believe my extremes remain smaller than the normal extreme giants? or do you think with much and good food they will also get huge ?

If they get smaller than the normal extremes it is okay because i'm still in love ;-)

Nico


----------



## PuffDragon (Feb 10, 2009)

You shouldn't have a problem with them reaching normal "Extreme" size.


----------



## Nicoherp (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank you for your answer ;-)


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 10, 2009)

The reds were awake longer than the giants, the reds hatched around the same time but the Extremes went in to hibernation sooner. There is nothing wrong at all with the size, they will pass the reds up in no time.


----------



## Nicoherp (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank you for you answer Bobby ! 
Yes Steffen told me that the reds were longer active as the extremes ;-)

I'm so proud to have 2 extreme giants from your stock ! This are my favourit tegus at all ! They have such a nice color ! :-D :jes


----------



## BagootheTegu (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice pix 
i love there colors


----------



## Nicoherp (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey ! here some new pics a friend of me tookthose my extreme today for me at the terraristika hamm! tomorrow i get the extremes but he made already photos for me.
and what do you guys think?
;-) :-D


----------



## wes (Mar 14, 2009)

there were extreme giants at hamm??????? who bred them or are they wc????
if i knew that i would've gone today.
btw where you from? must be somewhere in europe then,right?


----------



## wes (Mar 14, 2009)

never mind my previous post, just read thru the whole topic, i know your from germany and i wanna slap myself in the face for not going to terraristika now,if i went i would've bought my a couple of bobby's treassures as well.
stupid me.


----------



## Nicoherp (Mar 14, 2009)

No problem ;-) but dont splap youself in your face ;-)
My friend just took them at hamm... i have paid them before ;-)
The 5 reds are now in Czechia;-)
All 5 Giants are in Germany ;-)
Today i make bette pic's ;-)


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 15, 2009)

Yes they are my stock, and the guy that got them is selling them as far as I heard. I think he bought them for re-sale in the UK.


----------



## Nicoherp (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey ;-)
Today i got my Tegus ! They are awsome ! The colors are beautiful ! wow!
I love them both ;-)
Here you have two new pics ! But both pictures are not so good ;-) 
But you can see the beautiful color ;-) :mrgreen: :app


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 15, 2009)

That be them, lol. Keep us posted, I want to see more pics as they grow.


----------



## Nicoherp (Mar 15, 2009)

Yes , i will post more pics as they grow ;-)
They start feeding like hell , so they will grow really fast ;-) 
But the colors they have are so unbelievably !
If i make better pics can you help me sex them ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Nicoherp (Mar 18, 2009)

few new pics ;-) after theire big meal :mrgreen: looks how thick they are :-D the only problem is that i can't feed them outside in a feeding bin . every time i try to slowy pick them up they run like hell ! the little what i think ist the male is huffing and puffing if i come close to him  but when i sit next to the enclosur they come and look what i am doing . they are really interested in all but still really shy ;-)


----------



## Nicoherp (Mar 18, 2009)

and....


----------



## PuffDragon (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice, they most likely will warm up to you after a little while. Just take it slow. After all they did travel half way across the Earth! What's that you are feeding them?


----------



## Nicoherp (Mar 18, 2009)

They run all the day arround and they are as cute as hell :-D That was cocked chicken with some calcium


----------



## omgtaylorg (Mar 19, 2009)

Yea just give them a bit to get used to their new home, after that long trip and coming into a new place with new people is a big thing for something that small and young...but after a while they WILL become very calm and tame...I suggest using Bobby's "Taming the Beast" topic on the home page. Lots of good tips on there.


----------



## ashesc212 (Mar 19, 2009)

Great pics! They are nice looking.

Is that an outdoor enclosure?


----------



## Tegu Tank (Mar 19, 2009)

much agreed


----------



## Nicoherp (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you ! :mrgreen: 

No at the moment they are inside ;-) 
But it starts to get warmer here ;-)
And i build in the moment a 32 feet x 19 feet outside enclosure ;-)
But the extremes get for the first two years a smaller outside enclosure as they get big as my other normal black and whites ;-)


----------



## Nicoherp (Mar 28, 2009)

Few new pics from last week ;-)
Now both are in shed ;-)
On Tuesday i get ''female'' so i have 3 of the five giants in europ at the moment  ;-)


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 28, 2009)

Looking sexy!! It is also awesome you are going to have three of them!!


----------



## Nicoherp (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey form Germany ;-) Here are some new pics from my Extremes ! 
The most pics are from June ! At the moment 2 of my Extremes started hibernation... just 1 females(I think it's a female) are for a few houres outside ;-) At the Pictures she looks real fat :-D It's also the darkest Extreme i have .
And i post some pics from my outdoor enclosure for my normal b/w 's


----------



## Nicoherp (Sep 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Nicoherp (Sep 20, 2009)

And the last pic ;-) i hope you like them ;-)


----------

